# It's Official! I've stumped the TurboTax tech support people--program won't open



## Lord Vader

Well, this is not something of which I'm proud, but it's true. After several hours on the phone with tech support last Friday and again today--we're talking 4 hours then and another 2 hours today, they admit that there is nothing more they can do to get my TurboTax 2011 program to open.

It's installed properly, but I just can't open it. At all. The title page just flashes very quickly and disappears. Yes, we did all the .NET framework related fixes. Yes, my Windows 7 is completely up to date. (Those were the two most common "fixes" related to this problem.) However, after that and *numerous *other attempts, the TurboTax people admitted to me today that they can't figure out the problem and that I should call Microsoft, because the TurboTax folks believe it's a Microsoft issue.

Like the dolts at Microsoft are going to be able to figure this out.

I've used TurboTax since they began many moons ago. This may be the first of several years I won't be able to use them if I can't figure out why the f--- the program just. Won't. Open.

Ugh!!! :bang


----------



## lparsons21

Well, you could get a Mac!


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah, right. Not knocking that platform, but that isn't a realistic solution for me.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Try TaxAct. I've been using them for years. They have a free version if your taxes aren't complicated and you don't care if you import last year's data.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm trying to stick with TurboTax, especially since I have previous years' info saved in files on the PC. (I transferred those over from my old PC when I got this new one.)

FWIW, this PC is only 7 months old, too. I really *hate *computers.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'll tell ya what. I'll make a deal to the first person here who can correctly solve my problem--a $25 gift certificate/card to Amazon.com.

The only conditions you must meet are:


The fix must not require I do a total re-install of my OS
The fix must utilize THIS PC and not a new one or anything like that.
I'm looking to find a way to get the damn program to open. You're free to browse TurboTax's support articles to see if you can think of anything, if you need to.


----------



## lparsons21

I assume you're running Win7? Have you tried running it as admin? And if you have Win7 Home Pro or some such, you could try a WinXP emulation mode.


----------



## David Ortiz

XP Mode?


----------



## Lord Vader

"lparsons21" said:


> I assume you're running Win7? Have you tried running it as admin? And if you have Win7 Home Pro or some such, you could try a WinXP emulation mode.


Yes, I'm running Windows 7 Home Professional (64 bit).

Explain the XP emulation mode.

Oh, and I have tried running it as administrator.


----------



## mstanka

There should be no need to run this program under XP Mode, besides that requires installing the XP Mode and setting it up and Windows 7 Pro or better.

I would try first to right click on the shortcut and choose Propertites then click on the compatibility Tab. Put a check mark in the box for Run in Compatibility mode. It will default to Windows XP with Service pack 3.

The next step is to try to right click on the shortcut and try to run as Administrator.

If neither of these steps work, not to sure, but will look around.

Michael.


----------



## lparsons21

Here's a link to the official MS way of doing it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

Note that I've only read a little on it and have never tried it. I have no clue what downside there may be.

Ah, just tried the link and put in Windows Home Professional. Not supported for this.

And really it shouldn't take this with the new version of TurboTax

But one thing to try is to stop all anti-virus and malware protectors.


----------



## David Ortiz

Lord Vader said:


> Yes, I'm running Windows 7 Home Professional (64 bit).
> 
> Explain the XP emulation mode.
> 
> Oh, and I have tried running it as administrator.


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

You might first try running the program in Windows XP or Windows 2000 compatibility mode. (right-click on program, choose properties, select compatibility tab)


----------



## mstanka

David Ortiz said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx
> 
> You might first try running the program in Windows XP or Windows 2000 compatibility mode. (right-click on program, choose properties, select compatibility tab)


Just like I said...


----------



## phrelin

Do you have access to a 2011 data file - a return that's been started - that you could start the program with by double clicking from the Explorer folder?


----------



## David Ortiz

Is the program actually running? Does it show up in the Applications tab in the Task Manager? If so, it may be running, but displaying offscreen.


----------



## Lord Vader

No, it's not running at all.


----------



## dettxw

I did my taxes on Turbo Tax last night. Install went okay on Vista but took a really long time, that and the updates. Did you get to the point where the program wanted to download and install updates?
Come on over and you can use my PC and program.


----------



## Drew2k

I generally wait until February to buy Turbo Tax, as by that time there are usually several updates and the major issues have been identified and resolved. Sometimes the early bird just gets screwed, so I bide my time now!


----------



## Lord Vader

"dettxw" said:


> I did my taxes on Turbo Tax last night. Install went okay on Vista but took a really long time, that and the updates. Did you get to the point where the program wanted to download and install updates?
> Come on over and you can use my PC and program.


No updates were necessary, as I have the latest version. In fact, support gave me the Premier version at no charge. It downloaded and installed fine, but when I try to launch the program, it flashes its title screen then poof! Nothing. THAT is the issue at hand.


----------



## shedberg

Have you tried to uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. More times than I can remember.


----------



## shedberg

Another obvious thing, have you checked for viruses or HDD issues?


----------



## kiknwing

Did you buy a CD or use a digital download?
Also, have you tried manually updating it? 
http://turbotax.intuit.com/support/...-Update-TurboTax-2011--Windows-/GEN81462.html


----------



## shedberg

Also, do you have multiple versions of turbotax installed?

This was also an issue in 2010 for quite a few users. See here:

https://ttlc.intuit.com/post/show_f...HT2/newly-install-turbo-tax-2010-won-t-launch


----------



## Lord Vader

shedberg said:


> Another obvious thing, have you checked for viruses or HDD issues?


Yup. Virus free and the drive checks out fine.



kiknwing said:


> Did you buy a CD or use a digital download?
> Also, have you tried manually updating it?
> http://turbotax.intuit.com/support/...-Update-TurboTax-2011--Windows-/GEN81462.html


At first it was a download, which wouldn't even install due to a bootstrapper error problem. So, I picked up the CD of Deluxe on sale. That installed fine, but the program wouldn't open. Next, support gave me a free download of Premier, which installed fine, but again, would not open once I tried to launch it.



shedberg said:


> Also, do you have multiple versions of turbotax installed?
> 
> This was also an issue in 2010 for quite a few users. See here:
> 
> https://ttlc.intuit.com/post/show_f...HT2/newly-install-turbo-tax-2010-won-t-launch


Nope. This PC is only 7 months old, so there is nothing related to TurboTax on it, save for my tax files from last year.


----------



## HDJulie

Did you look in Event Viewer? I forget if it shows application issues


----------



## kocuba

Have you checked the Event Viewer for any messages?

Control Panel | Administrator Tools | Event Viewer

Maybe something under Applications/

Also could run Process Monitor

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/3929-microsoft-process-monitor.html

Run that and then try starting TurboTax. Then Filter by the turbotax executable and while it might not help you it could help their tech support.

Just my .02


----------



## Lord Vader

mstanka said:


> There should be no need to run this program under XP Mode, besides that requires installing the XP Mode and setting it up and Windows 7 Pro or better.
> 
> I would try first to right click on the shortcut and choose Propertites then click on the compatibility Tab. Put a check mark in the box for Run in Compatibility mode. It will default to Windows XP with Service pack 3.
> 
> The next step is to try to right click on the shortcut and try to run as Administrator.
> 
> If neither of these steps work, not to sure, but will look around.
> 
> Michael.


Here's what the compatibility check shows (see attached file).

BTW, there is no option for me to run the program as an admin via the method you suggested.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> I'll tell ya what. I'll make a deal to the first person here who can correctly solve my problem


I have used the online version of Premier for a few years now. But as I remember, when you purchase it for download, can't you request a hard cd with that price?


----------



## spartanstew

armophob said:


> I have used the online version of Premier for a few years now.


Me too, haven't bought the disc in several years - and TT is free for BofA customers to boot.


----------



## Marlin Guy

I know you said you did all of the dotnet stuff, but I like to double-check.
http://connect.microsoft.com/Visual...2011-wont-run-when-framework-4-5-is-installed


----------



## Lord Vader

This is the first I've heard of .NET 4.5. I've downloaded it and will run it to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mobandit

What anti-virus software are you running? Perhaps try to disable your av software and attempt to start it?


----------



## Lord Vader

Marlin Guy said:


> I know you said you did all of the dotnet stuff, but I like to double-check.
> http://connect.microsoft.com/Visual...2011-wont-run-when-framework-4-5-is-installed


I was really hoping that downloading and installing 4.5 would work, but sadly, it did not. Problem still exists.



mobandit said:


> What anti-virus software are you running? Perhaps try to disable your av software and attempt to start it?


I've gone farther than that--I totally uninstalled my AV program, then rebooted my PC, and re-installed TurboTax. Same problem. Just can't get it to open.


----------



## The Merg

With regard to the .NET fixes, have you tried completely removing all aspects of .NET and then using Windows Update to reinstall .NET? I have found that sometimes does the trick with regard to issues that are caused by .NET.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. Did that a while back.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Request a refund and use the online version? I moved to that 3 years ago and it's worked phenomenally. Imported my old TT files, too.


----------



## MikeW

I would un-install the program, then reboot. Log in and create a new user with admin priveledges. Log in as the new user and install the program. Could be an issue with the user profile that you are installing with.


----------



## armophob

Why I was asking about getting the hard disc cd is that they may have a problem with the download at the remote site.
Has anyone here downloaded it and had success? Or is everyone using the online version or a cd version?


----------



## Lord Vader

MikeW said:


> I would un-install the program, then reboot. Log in and create a new user with admin priveledges. Log in as the new user and install the program. Could be an issue with the user profile that you are installing with.


Tried that, too, but it didn't work. There are very few options I haven't tried.

TurboTax is telling me it's a Microsoft issue. Microsoft tells me it's a Dell issue. Dell tells me they want to charge me $129 to try and resolve the issue. Because the PC is 7 months old, it's beyond their free 60-day software repair time frame.



armophob said:


> Why I was asking about getting the hard disc cd is that they may have a problem with the download at the remote site.
> Has anyone here downloaded it and had success? Or is everyone using the online version or a cd version?


I first installed the CD version of Deluxe--grabbed it on sale at Amazon a while back. When that didn't work, TurboTax support gave me a free, up-to-date version of Premier to download and install. I tried that, but it didn't work either.

I may have to do the online version. Never went that route before, but it looks like I'm left with little else to do.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> I may have to do the online version. Never went that route before, but it looks like I'm left with little else to do.


Wow, that is really a unique issue. Unless the cd set up the corruption and the download can't get past it.
Make sure they refund you the cd cost before you do the online version. You don't pay upfront, but once you go through the effort, you pay at the end before sending it. That is not the time to find out they will not reimburse you.


----------



## Lord Vader

No, the CD didn't cause anything, because I first tried to install via download. I couldn't even install it because of a "bootstrapper error" issue. (The so-called fix was the .NET framework resolution, which didn't work anyway.) After that didn't work, I bought the CD and was able to install it, but that wouldn't launch, just like the Premier version via download won't launch. 

At least I'm not alone in not being able to launch the program. Their Community Forum shows several others with the same issue and the inability to fix it. TurboTax has GOT to do something.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> At least I'm not alone in not being able to launch the program. Their Community Forum shows several others with the same issue and the inability to fix it. TurboTax has GOT to do something.


A couple years ago I ran into a lessor online trouble with them as well. I forget the details, but it involved importing wash sales data from online stock sales. 
Every time I tried to use the tech support, they acted like it was a new issue. Once I got one of those community forums, I found out it was a huge issue they new damn well about and were giving everyone the run around. I think in the end when it never got fixed that year, it was an outside vendor that was to be blamed. But the community comes to realize it was the outsourcing of the tech support and their mushroom in a closet status that frustrated the whole situation.

I bet there has been not a single person you have spoken to with anything close to an English accent.


----------



## Lord Vader

Actually, when I called today and got somebody in India, I firmly but politely demanded to speak to a U.S. based tech support representative. I got Eve from Syracuse, New York. After some time on the phone, and her consulting others in her department, she was the one who told me to go to Microsoft.


----------



## dsw2112

Any reason you want to use the disc over the online version? I transitioned to the online version several years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## Lord Vader

The reasons might all be irrelevant now, seeing that I'm unable to get the program to launch.


----------



## SayWhat?

Look into Data Execution Prevention. Some reading material:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Change-Data-Execution-Prevention-settings

http://www.itechtalk.com/thread3591.html

http://www.sevenforums.com/system-security/43549-do-you-have-dep-enabled.html

http://www.updatexp.com/dep-exceptions.html

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...l/thread/0f4f1fa2-bef2-483e-a00f-9c5224e1f403


----------



## wingrider01

Lord Vader said:


> Well, this is not something of which I'm proud, but it's true. After several hours on the phone with tech support last Friday and again today--we're talking 4 hours then and another 2 hours today, they admit that there is nothing more they can do to get my TurboTax 2011 program to open.
> 
> It's installed properly, but I just can't open it. At all. The title page just flashes very quickly and disappears. Yes, we did all the .NET framework related fixes. Yes, my Windows 7 is completely up to date. (Those were the two most common "fixes" related to this problem.) However, after that and *numerous *other attempts, the TurboTax people admitted to me today that they can't figure out the problem and that I should call Microsoft, because the TurboTax folks believe it's a Microsoft issue.
> 
> Like the dolts at Microsoft are going to be able to figure this out.
> 
> I've used TurboTax since they began many moons ago. This may be the first of several years I won't be able to use them if I can't figure out why the f--- the program just. Won't. Open.
> 
> Ugh!!! :bang


some things to try

1. Monitiors

A. are you running multiple monitors - try removing one
B. what resolution are you running the monitors at, try dropping it down to lower resolutions

2. Installation directory

This has worked on numerous applications for me, make a directory outside or \Program Files, I called my APP, then install TT into that directory.

Someone has also mentioned in another forum that their install worked fine until they did the first set of updates to the application


----------



## Davenlr

Two ideas you might not have tried?

1.Windows 7 has a "XP compatibility mode you could try running it in. Right click the desktop icon and try some of the different operating systems/screen resolutions.

2. How about editing the start icon to tell it to run in administrative mode?


----------



## WestDC

Is it possible that your using a 32 bit program on a 64 bit operating system?

Your online option may be the way to go.

Do you have the option to load the program on a "older" PC ?


----------



## SayWhat?

I wondered about the 32/64 issue also.

I know the DEP mentioned above will stop some programs from running though.


----------



## MikeW

I'm surprised they haven't attempted to remote into your PC to review the issue. I get so frustrated when a vendor tells me to go to Microsoft. I always know where that's going to lead.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Online version, online version, online version.


----------



## Lord Vader

wingrider01 said:


> some things to try
> 
> 1. Monitiors
> 
> A. are you running multiple monitors - try removing one
> B. what resolution are you running the monitors at, try dropping it down to lower resolutions
> 
> 2. Installation directory
> 
> This has worked on numerous applications for me, make a directory outside or \Program Files, I called my APP, then install TT into that directory.
> 
> Someone has also mentioned in another forum that their install worked fine until they did the first set of updates to the application


Running only one monitor, and we did try different resolutions. We also tried a separate installation destination. No luck.



Davenlr said:


> Two ideas you might not have tried?
> 
> 1.Windows 7 has a "XP compatibility mode you could try running it in. Right click the desktop icon and try some of the different operating systems/screen resolutions.


No luck there, either.



> 2. How about editing the start icon to tell it to run in administrative mode?


I tried that but was unable to do that for some reason.



WestDC said:


> Is it possible that your using a 32 bit program on a 64 bit operating system?


No, it's definitely the correct version and all.



> Do you have the option to load the program on a "older" PC ?


Unfortunately, no. Just this sole PC.



MikeW said:


> I'm surprised they haven't attempted to remote into your PC to review the issue. I get so frustrated when a vendor tells me to go to Microsoft. I always know where that's going to lead.


Actually, TurboTax and Dell both did this.


----------



## Lord Vader

As an addendum, I don't know what the Dell guy did, but now when I turn on the PC, I have two accounts listed:

"John-Administrator" (not my real name, obviously) and "Administrator".

The Dell guy did something to the user accounts and created a separate Administrator account, even though I'm the sole user who's also the Administrator. How do I get rid of that newly created "Administrator" account? I tried to do that last night, but it didn't give me an option to delete it, only manage it.


----------



## Lord Vader

RasputinAXP said:


> Online version, online version, online version.


That's probably what I'm going to have to do, but I'd like to figure out this problem anyway.


----------



## phrelin

Don't know if this will help, but when Turbotax 2011 starts up it apparently calls C:\Windows\splwow64.exe which is a normal file in Windows XP through 7 related to printing. This file can be a source of errors.

The usual error problems people see with this are things like "splwow64.exe error - cannot print from Word 2010" which you can see discussed here by tech types and here by somewhat less techie folks.

It is not unusual for Intuit software to be looking for specific versions of system files.

Also, does TurboTax 2010 open?


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't have TurboTax 2010 on this PC because this puter is 7 months old. It replaced an older one. 

Regarding the first part of your post, what do you recommend with respect to that file then?


----------



## Cholly

Long shot --
1. delete Turbotax again, making sure any folders for the current version are deleted, but protect your prior years' data.
2. Delete all temporary files.
3. Reinstall Turbotax.

Rationale - You had tried installing three different versions of Turbotax. Uninstalls don't always clean out temporary folders and files, sometimes messing up things for a new install. I had a problem just this past month when I tried installing a new printer. Somehow, I couln't get driver to install properly. I wound up going to online chat with HP support. Spent quite a bit of time trying to diagnose the problem, when the support guy had me run a search for temp files & folders, then delete them. I had printed out a log of our session, but unfortunately, shredded it just the other day. It had specific information stating just what to run to list the temp files and folders. Once I did the delete, I was able to download and install the latest version of the drivers and support files - something I had been unable to do earlier. Strange, indeed.

I hesitate to suggest going into regedit to delete all registry items containing either intuit or turbotax. Risky business.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, the installations all went fine. It was the actual launching of the program that hasn't worked. Even the very first installation and attempt, when there would have been no temp TurboTax files to speak of, didn't launch.


----------



## phrelin

Lord Vader said:


> I don't have TurboTax 2010 on this PC because this puter is 7 months old. It replaced an older one.


 It'd be an interesting exercise to install 2010 to see if it would run.


> Regarding the first part of your post, what do you recommend with respect to that file then?


Heck, I don't know. Here's a screenshot of the file property detail info of the file on my computer:








If yours is different, I guess I'd ask TurboTax support what versions of the file it will work with.

We had the same problem with a "new" Intuit inventory program a few years back. My wife had entered a very large amount of inventory info on it when it started doing exactly what you described. I loaded it on my computer and ran it once opening and printing out her file to recover the data. It then wouldn't run on my computer either. And Intuit stopped supporting the program.

Somewhere around 2006 my old brain started having difficulty keeping track of all the potential os/software/hardware driver problems that appear from time-to-time in Windows.


----------



## billsharpe

I bought TurboTax Deluxe on disk at Costco last week for $40 after a $10 rebate from the listed $50 price. Installed the program yesterday. Program first checked for updates, then told me that I had two versions of TurboTax 2011 installed and to uninstall one of them. I couldn't figure that one out, and when I uninstalled TT no versions were left. I reinstalled, got the update check again, and this time the program worked. TT installation takes a long time, even longer than iTunes did on my HP desktop running XP SP3.

I suspect waiting until February might have been the best option. I won't have all the financial information to put into the program until the end of January anyway.

This doesn't help the OP. Just pointing out that I also found some problems with the installation.

Being able to import last year's info easily is one reason for continuing to use TT. The other is that I'm reasonably familiar with the program.


----------



## Lord Vader

I have a feeling waiting until February won't make a difference if the problem is that the program won't launch.


----------



## harsh

Lord Vader said:


> I'm trying to stick with TurboTax, especially since I have previous years' info saved in files on the PC.


I understand that you're committed to TurboTax, but H&R Block's software will read the Turbo Tax .TXF files and bring the information forward.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'll probably go the online route before I switched to something completely different, but I appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## SayWhat?

Have you checked on DEP?


----------



## Lord Vader

Pardon my ignorance (or maybe just a brain fart), but DEP?


----------



## SayWhat?

Guess you missed my post on the previous page.


----------



## Lord Vader

No, I didn't. I'm mobile right now and probably don't recall it at the moment.

Just took another quick look. I'll have to check that out when I get home later.


----------



## naijai

Alternate route that you can try 
Try installing another OS that you have on hand with vmware player and installating Turbo Tax there on that maybe that will bypass whatever issue you are having on the main OS


----------



## Lord Vader

Unfortunately, I don't have another OS to use. I'm just going to go the online route and see if TurboTax will waive the fee for that, seeing that I already paid money for their useless CD.

On a related note--the idiots at Dell when trying to figure out the problem created a separate User Account and set it as Administrator. Consequently, when I turn on the PC, the screen shows two accounts: Administrator and "John". I'm the sole user of this machine and have always had just my single account "John" (not real name, obviously) and have had it with Admin privileges. 

How do I delete the new Admin account Dell set up? I tried doing so via manage User Accounts, but it doesn't let me delete it; it just lets me make some minor changes to it.


----------



## harsh

Lord Vader said:


> How do I delete the new Admin account Dell set up? I tried doing so via manage User Accounts, but it doesn't let me delete it; it just lets me make some minor changes to it.


What is the name associated with the "new Admin account"?

The secret to being able to press return to log in is to sleep the computer instead of shutting it down. If it is a notebook, laptop or some other computer that is somewhat likely to lose power, an answer to my initial question is necessary.


----------



## Lord Vader

It doesn't have a name. It's just listed as "Administrator".


----------



## TBoneit

Lord Vader said:


> Yes, I'm running Windows 7 Home Professional (64 bit).
> 
> Explain the XP emulation mode.
> 
> Oh, and I have tried running it as administrator.


There is a Windows 7 Home Premium and a 
Windows 7 Professional. There is no Windows 7 Home Professional 



Lord Vader said:


> No, the CD didn't cause anything, because I first tried to install via download. I couldn't even install it because of a "bootstrapper error" issue. (The so-called fix was the .NET framework resolution, which didn't work anyway.) After that didn't work, I bought the CD and was able to install it, but that wouldn't launch, just like the Premier version via download won't launch.
> 
> At least I'm not alone in not being able to launch the program. Their Community Forum shows several others with the same issue and the inability to fix it. TurboTax has GOT to do something.





MikeW said:


> I'm surprised they haven't attempted to remote into your PC to review the issue. I get so frustrated when a vendor tells me to go to Microsoft. I always know where that's going to lead.


I would never let anybody remote into my PC. You don't really know what they are doing that way.

I say that despite Remoting into a remote POS when I need to look up current pricing, and l and having remoted in to a remote computer to do a Virus clean.


----------



## Lord Vader

I meant home premium. My error.


----------



## harsh

Lord Vader said:


> It doesn't have a name. It's just listed as "Administrator".


Administrator is a valid name of an account that exists on all Windows installations since Windows NT. Later perversions of Windows allow the account to be "inactive".

It looks like there is a registry setting to hide accounts as "special".

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itproui/thread/16378967-8a39-4aef-85e4-d859a71648d3

You can also tell Windows to automatically log into an account on startup using netplwiz.

How will Micro$oft make it harder the next time out???


----------



## P Smith

That's happen when Jedi become Dark Side allies.


----------



## renen

1-Check the DEP setup in previously listed URL's

2- Try www.microsoft.com/fixit and select the appropiate option of "unable to run program". just used it yesterday for a similar problem with Office 2007 that I could not solved any other way and it ended up being obsolete register entries.

It is a Microsoft program, may or not work, but after trying a number of other things it worked for me!

Rene


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't see such "unable to run program" option listed.


----------



## renen

Select the following options, the fact is you probably have not install the program successfully otherwise it would run


Top Solutions

Install or upgrade software or Hardware

Fix problems with programs that can't be installed or uninstalled

Give it a try

Rene


----------



## Lord Vader

Oh, it's installed correctly. TurboTax tech support confirmed that. Remember, I installed both the download version (two versions) and the CD. None launched, but they all installed.


----------



## renen

As I said, it's Microsoft it MAY work, but it is not a site that will infect your computer with anything nasty, read the description for the last step about cleaning the 64 bit registry.

Give it a try, it worked for me and I was pleasantly surprise!

Rene


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm halfway done. I'll let you know what the result is.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I finished several tries at this. No change. Problem still remains.


----------



## Lord Vader

BTW, I did look into the aforementioned DEP settings. None of that helped, unfortunately. I didn't even have DEP on for TurboTax or similar programs.


----------



## clueless

I assume you've tried all this already:

http://turbotax.intuit.com/support/...e-opening-screen-is-transparent/SLN12251.html


----------



## Lord Vader

Oh, yeah! That was one of the first things I read, and none of the "fixes" worked. 

I noticed that the TT Live Community forum is filling up with more people who have Windows 7 64-bit and cannot get TT to open. Each person says TT tech support has not done anything to help. Obviously I'm not alone in this problem.


----------



## renen

Sorry...

Just in case, try changing the resolution and or number of colors on the display 

I will be back if I can think of anything else

Rene


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah, that was suggested earlier and didn't work, either, unfortunately.


----------



## renen

Found this solution to the problem on a known web site:

http://www.w7forums.com/re-turbotax-w-7-64-bit-does-not-work-t3821.html

Video card driver/flash related, you may want to read it and act accordingly.

Rene


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, I will check it out. In the middle of making dinner, too, so I might get to it a bit later.

SOMEbody sure wants that Amazon card, eh?


----------



## P Smith

You didn't look into Event Viewer ? Application/System folder ? A log from TT folder ?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. Been there, done that.


----------



## Lord Vader

renen said:


> Found this solution to the problem on a known web site:
> 
> http://www.w7forums.com/re-turbotax-w-7-64-bit-does-not-work-t3821.html
> 
> Video card driver/flash related, you may want to read it and act accordingly.
> 
> Rene


Well, the "solution" didn't help me. Problem STILL remains!


----------



## Lord Vader

That was the last thing left to try. I re-installed my graphics drivers, but TT still won't launch. Nothing left to try, I think.


----------



## cma34691

I had the exact same issue, ran through all of the BS TT online tech support fixes, and got it working just now by running it in compatability mode. This is how I got mine to work:

1. On the TurboTax 2011 shortcut on your desktop, right click, then select Troubleshoot Compatability. 

2. Click Troubleshoot program.

3. Click the checkbox on the first selection: The program worked in earlier versions of Windows but won't install or run now.

4. Click Windows XP (Service Pack 3), then click Next.

5. Click the Start the Program... button.

Mine started right up at this point, and immediately went to the TT updates page. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

Didn't work. Went through that process, but the program won't open. Splash screen just flashes then disappears.


----------



## Lord Vader

BTW, when I clicked on the problem wasn't fixed/report to Microsoft, the Troubleshooting report showed this:

Program Compatibility
Publisher details
Issues found Incompatible Application
Incompatible Application
TurboTax is incompatible.
Detected







Fix application TurboTax
Completed

Issues found
Detection details
6
Incompatible Application Detected







TurboTax is incompatible.


----------



## cma34691

Sorry to hear that, if it's any help I also disabled my Norton AV and Firewall, updated the Java version, uninstalled then reinstalled Turbo Tax 2011, and THEN did all of the steps I posted above. Hope you get a solution.


----------



## P Smith

Lord Vader said:


> Yup. Been there, done that.


Wrong answer. What records are there related to TT ?


----------



## David Ortiz

Did you try creating a new user with admin rights, then installing/running the program as the new user? Sometimes a fresh profile can help.


----------



## Lord Vader

"P Smith" said:


> Wrong answer. What records are there related to TT ?


Off the top of my head, I don't remember, because that was done early in the many fix attempts.


----------



## Lord Vader

"David Ortiz" said:


> Did you try creating a new user with admin rights, then installing/running the program as the new user? Sometimes a fresh profile can help.


Yes, even the Dell tech tried that. No luck.


----------



## David Ortiz

Lord Vader said:


> Yes, even the Dell tech tried that. No luck.


Technically the administrator account is not a new account.


----------



## Lord Vader

"David Ortiz" said:


> Technically the administrator account is not a new account.


It might not be, but that was attempted.


----------



## P Smith

Lord Vader said:


> Off the top of my head, I don't remember, because that was done early in the many fix attempts.


You can get those records any time - make the TT run again, mark the time and do check all events for the time by Event Viewer.


----------



## Lord Vader

As I said, that was done once before and nothing problematic was reported.


----------



## dogs31

Lord Vader said:


> As I said, that was done once before and nothing problematic was reported.


Do you have the latest update of Microsoft Net framework installed? Which should be 4.5


----------



## dogs31

Another thing: Is your PC 32 bit or 64 bit? They might have sent you the wrong deal for your PC?


----------



## Lord Vader

"dogs31" said:


> Another thing: Is your PC 32 bit or 64 bit? They might have sent you the wrong deal for your PC?


The Net framework fix was one of the first things I tried. I've got 4.5. None of the Net framework resolutions worked.

I've got Windows 7 64-bit & the correct version of TurboTax.


----------



## HDJulie

Have you tried it in safe mode? Though, from your error report details it sounds like Turbo Tax might have something wrong in their own code.


----------



## dogs31

It's definitely a problem with the Turbo Tax software. Not your computer. The reason why I say this is because once it is installed, it should automatically run each time you start it. I would try to get it replaced if I were you.


----------



## Lord Vader

"dogs31" said:


> It's definitely a problem with the Turbo Tax software. Not your computer. The reason why I say this is because once it is installed, it should automatically run each time you start it. I would try to get it replaced if I were you.


I'm already on my 3rd one--two downloaded versions and a CD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

"Lord Vader" said:


> I'm already on my 3rd one--two downloaded versions and a CD.


MAybe try to turn off our network connection? Since the very first thing it tries to do,is check for an update.
Or maybe here is a setting somewhere I he registry where. Can turn on/off automatic and manual updates, basically rejecting that mechanism.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, according to TurboTax tech support, this was discussed when they gave me the free version of Premier. They explained that the program won't check for updates until it's opened, and because I'm unable to even open (launch) the program, updates aren't presently a issue. BTW, when they gave me premier, it was the most up to date version.


----------



## dogs31

Lord Vader said:


> Well, according to TurboTax tech support, this was discussed when they gave me the free version of Premier. They explained that the program won't check for updates until it's opened, and because I'm unable to even open (launch) the program, updates aren't presently a issue. BTW, when they gave me premier, it was the most up to date version.


That sounds like a blatant lie. I'd get your money back if I were you. I would tell them that you are unable to launch the program. If they don't comply use the Force on them.


----------



## Lord Vader

They already know I'm unable to open the program. I spent over 6 hours on the phone with them over 2 days trying to figure out the problem. Finally, when they could not figure it out, they told me, "It's a Microsoft problem. You'll have to call them." Microsoft then tells me, "It's a Dell problem. You'll have to call them." Dell then tells me, "We offer free software support for 60 days. After that, it will cost you $129 for our help on this issue." Ridiculous.

When I went to TT's Live Community forum, I noticed that there are numerous people with the same problem--all running Windows 7 64-bit like I am. The consensus seems to be among these people--after they've done all the fixes I have--that this is a TT problem, and one they aren't addressing at all.


----------



## dogs31

Lord Vader said:


> They already know I'm unable to open the program. I spent over 6 hours on the phone with them over 2 days trying to figure out the problem. Finally, when they could not figure it out, they told me, "It's a Microsoft problem. You'll have to call them." Microsoft then tells me, "It's a Dell problem. You'll have to call them." Dell then tells me, "We offer free software support for 60 days. After that, it will cost you $129 for our help on this issue." Ridiculous.
> 
> When I went to TT's Live Community forum, I noticed that there are numerous people with the same problem--all running Windows 7 64-bit like I am. The consensus seems to be among these people--after they've done all the fixes I have--that this is a TT problem, and one they aren't addressing at all.


Easy Solution: Get your money back.


----------



## Lord Vader

Oh, I will. I'm not worried about that.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> The consensus seems to be among these people--after they've done all the fixes I have--that this is a TT problem, and one they aren't addressing at all.


I am absolutely certain that is the truth from my previous tech support experience with them.
The next phase will be acknowledgement of the issue and promise of an upcoming fix or patch.
Then it will be months of stringing customers along until patience breaks for most and they find other ways to do the taxes.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Oh, I will. I'm not worried about that.


Have you spoken to them about getting the online version for free? Or in lieu of?


----------



## Lord Vader

Not yet. I have an account online with them, but I do intend to ask them to waive my fee to file online.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Not yet. I have an account online with them, but I do intend to ask them to waive my fee to file online.


Might be time to just call and get it over with. It will be fixed next year. You have spent a weeks wages in time on it already. It would be different if they were using your input to advance the process, but they are obviously not.


----------



## armophob

One annoying thing about the online version is the screen size shrinks because they have a constant list of forum Q&A listed to the side related to each page you open which also slows down the load time.


----------



## Lord Vader

"armophob" said:


> Might be time to just call and get it over with. It will be fixed next year. You have spent a weeks wages in time on it already. It would be different if they were using your input to advance the process, but they are obviously not.


You make a good point.


----------



## Lord Vader

"armophob" said:


> One annoying thing about the online version is the screen size shrinks because they have a constant list of forum Q&A listed to the side related to each page you open which also slows down the load time.


Well, it's better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## kocuba

Have you tried Process Monitor?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2943338&postcount=27


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Well, it's better than nothing, I suppose.


That is why I migrate to it each year over the box set. 
I was in a mind set a few years ago where I was shopping around and opening all the big box store ads looking for the best deal on the premier version.
Then I finally decided that doing taxes is frustrating enough without adding the time looking to save $10 to $15.
But even after all my bad experience with TT tech support, I still like the product over the others. 
Might be due to familiarity, but I did try H&R one year and migrated back almost right away without completing the form.


----------



## Lord Vader

"kocuba" said:


> Have you tried Process Monitor?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2943338&postcount=27


Yes. No help.


----------



## lugnutathome

Lord Vader said:


> Yes. No help.


I am not a fan of the Mickey$oft WindUp OS. I learned UNIX and when I get involved in other Operating Systems I get why UNIX is what it is.

That being said my employer is embracing WindUp like its the second coming and I've had to transition stable systems from UNIX/LINUX running Oracle to WindUp and SQLSever. Monthly reboots, patching all the time, mirroring that's so fragile its useless. Enterprise Class my *ss.

I'm pretty certain I know what your problem is but damned if I know how to fix it. I really think it's the 32 bit/64 bit libraries that are being set either in environment variables, path, or that infernal registry. All of these need to be backtraced to ensure the app path is finding what it needs to reference first.

Used to have this same symptom with the Oracle universal installer on 64 bit LINUX for Oracle 9i. It required some 32 bit emulator libraries and some non standard settings just to run the installer. Did just what you have described till all the minutia was in proper alignment.

I've watched this thread and all the unistall/reinstall blah. On real operating systems you install and then correct the environment to suit the apps needs if it didn't take.

Don "if you've done this already well then I apologize for the redundancy. Micky$oft for when mediocrity is required" Bolton


----------



## armophob

lugnutathome said:


> I


I am not sure what that just was. But I think part of it was a form of the english language because of the sentence structure.


----------



## lugnutathome

armophob said:


> I am not sure what that just was. But I think part of it was a form of the english language because of the sentence structure.


OK part rant and part here is where I think the problem lies but I am not hands on experienced enough with WindUp7 to direct him how to pull up path, or environment variables, and don't get me started about the regedit tiny scrolling window.

As has been stated the install went OK but it won't run. Typically this is the application pointing to a resource that doesn't exist (where it is being told to look). In the case of the WindUp OS the environment "pointers" are split up across the three areas I referenced earlier.

Sorry about my ranting but in my work transition I've had to deal with file IO issues dealt with back in the early nineties in other operating systems, HA (High Availability) solutions that cause one to lose more sleep than just dealing with a failure and scratch rebuild would.

From my experience we stepped back 15 years in time in many ways and I've gone from a simple lights out environment to one with constant backup failures, mirroring failures, no automated catch up for log gaps when using log shipping. Very needy and not even close to a lights out system.

Don "other than that its a fine product family for the young whom have to feel important" Bolton


----------



## RasputinAXP

Your point becomes invalid as soon as you use a $ to replace the S in Microsoft, let alone feeling the need to denigrate the entire operating system. I've got plenty of experience in nearly every OS out there and I recognize that it's not a one size fits all thing, though I tried my hardest in my younger days to evangelize Linux.


----------



## lugnutathome

RasputinAXP said:


> Your point becomes invalid as soon as you use a $ to replace the S in Microsoft, let alone feeling the need to denigrate the entire operating system. I've got plenty of experience in nearly every OS out there and I recognize that it's not a one size fits all thing, though I tried my hardest in my younger days to evangelize Linux.


Well I'm an old coot, geezer, AARP member.

Don "sorry to offend anybody" Bolton


----------



## jadebox

Lord Vader ....

I can't help with the Turbo Tax problem, but about the two accounts displayed when you start Windows ....

Under Windows 7, a user with "Admin" privileges doesn't really have all admin privs. It's really annoying. You can, however, log in as a real admin. But, by default, Windows hides the real admin account.

To enable the Administrator account, which is what Dell did, right-click the "Command Prompt" option in the Start menu and select "Run as Administrator."

Enter the command:

net user administrator /active:yes​
To disable the Administrator account, do the same thing but change the command to:

net user administrator /active:no​
-- Roger


----------



## Lord Vader

Thanks, Jade. That appears to be much easier than another route suggested, which I did follow at that time.


----------



## Groundhog45

After reading this tale of woe, I decided to install my recently purchased copy of TT Basic on my system. It's W7 Ultimate 64bit. It installed and is running ok but during the install and when I went out to install updates, I got the following error. Perhaps there is something here that would help the support people in debugging your error. I don't have anything else to suggest that hasn't already been covered.


----------



## Keezie

I was having this same EXACT issue and i stumbled upon your thread while looking for a solution. I had tried everything just like you did. Windows 7 64-bit, although mine is a custom built PC. I have been using TT for years with no issues until this one

I didn't read EVERY page here, but have you mentioned at all what versions of .net framework you have installed? i found out that i had 1.1, as well as the 4.5 developer preview installed. i uninstalled every iteration of the .net framework that was installed, and installed the full 4.0 version from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851

upon installing this and rebooting, i was able to run TT2011 with no issues whatsoever. I just performed a check on windows update and it has about 10 updates for the 4.0 framework to download and install, but i am waiting to install them since the software is working for me at this moment. no telling if it will work after, but it obviously works right out of the box so-to-speak so i'm going to leave well enough alone until i get my taxes filed

for the record, i didn't make any other changes to my startup programs, virus protection, etc at all, and everything is now working properly

TL;DR, - please make sure you remove all the .net framework from add/remove programs, and install the 4.0 web installer version


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. Tried all that. I wiped out every version of .Net framework I had, then installed 4.0. No dice. Removed all then installed 4.5. No dice. Removed all then installed every other version one at a time. TurboTax support and I went through every machination of the .Net framework stuff imaginable. Nothing worked.

The thing that's irritating is that I've explained this ad infinitum on the TT community forum. Numerous other users are saying the same thing; yet, someone always posts the instruction to us to install .Net framework 4.0/4.5, blah blah blah. WE'VE ALREADY DONE THAT!

IMHO, this is a TurboTax issue, *NOT *"Microsoft's," as the TT people claim!


----------



## armophob

Got an old XP cd around?


----------



## Lord Vader

Funny you should mention that. I was looking for one but couldn't find it. Dang it.


----------



## Keezie

i feel your pain sir, i was in the same exact crappy boat with you until i did this step, that's the only reason i felt i'd sign up and share. sorry it didn't help, but that definitely did the trick for me


----------



## Lord Vader

I appreciate your attempt to help, believe me. I just can't explain why it didn't work for me (or others on the TT Community Forum).


----------



## Lord Vader

Keezie said:


> I was having this same EXACT issue and i stumbled upon your thread while looking for a solution. I had tried everything just like you did. Windows 7 64-bit, although mine is a custom built PC. I have been using TT for years with no issues until this one
> 
> I didn't read EVERY page here, but have you mentioned at all what versions of .net framework you have installed? i found out that i had 1.1, as well as the 4.5 developer preview installed. i uninstalled every iteration of the .net framework that was installed, and installed the full 4.0 version from here:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851
> 
> upon installing this and rebooting, i was able to run TT2011 with no issues whatsoever. I just performed a check on windows update and it has about 10 updates for the 4.0 framework to download and install, but i am waiting to install them since the software is working for me at this moment. no telling if it will work after, but it obviously works right out of the box so-to-speak so i'm going to leave well enough alone until i get my taxes filed
> 
> for the record, i didn't make any other changes to my startup programs, virus protection, etc at all, and everything is now working properly
> 
> TL;DR, - please make sure you remove all the .net framework from add/remove programs, and install the 4.0 web installer version


I figured I had nothing to lose, so I tried this again, following what you suggested verbatim. I did everything you did and GUESS WHAT?

That's right!

It didn't work. Same problem exists. 

Oh, and now my brother, who has Windows 7 64-bit as well, is experiencing the same problem. Of course, he blames me, but who cares?

TurboTax, *FIX THIS DAMN PROBLEM*!!!


----------



## steve053

I haven't read all six pages of this thread, but have you tried installing windows virtual pc. From within windows 7 you can run a virtual XP machine, and you will be able to load copy of TT. The virtual pc can access your hdd, so TT will be able to import your historical tax records.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

Best of luck.


----------



## Lord Vader

Unfortunately, I'm not eligible to download and try the virtual PC route. One has to have Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, or Ultimate in order to do so, and I'm not going to plunk down the gobs of money Microsoft wants while still not being assured TurboTax will launch.


----------



## Marlin Guy

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
+
http://linuxmint.com/
+
http://www.winehq.org/


----------



## Lord Vader

Finally! After weeks of people complaining about this problem, TurboTax folks are weighing in on the thread on the Community Forum:



> I know this is frustrating, but the developers are aware of this issue and trying to identify the causes and find solutions. The solutions presented in the article (linked below and in an earlier post) are things we know can cause this and have corrected the problem in some situations. Obviously, they aren't solving the problem for everybody.
> 
> TurboTax for Windows fails to open after initializing, or the opening screen is transparent
> http://turbotax.intuit.com/support/go/SLN12251
> 
> As epo39b and gullible2 say, you can contact support for a refund if you would prefer not to troubleshoot or wait for a fix. You can always get a refund for the purchase of the desktop software within 60 days, no questions asked. From there, you can use TurboTax Online if you'd like.
> 
> This is not a universal problem with 64-bit Windows 7 and is related to some specific conditions on your computer which are, as yet, unidentified. This isn't to say there's something wrong with your computer, but this does not occur on all, or even the majority, of Windows 7 64-bit systems so there is some combination of factors on your systems which are causing this. Our developers are trying to identify what those are.
> 
> We know of some things that can cause this, such as a damaged/corrupted or unsupported .net framework. As you can see from this thread, that solution does help for some of the people experiencing this problem. We are working to find other possible causes and will update you when we know more.


----------



## phrelin

Lord Vader said:


> Finally! After weeks of people complaining about this problem, TurboTax folks are weighing in on the thread on the Community Forum:


And so did any of the suggested solutions work for you???


----------



## Lord Vader

Unfortunately, no. One of their techs named David posted a reply:



> Hey everyone, rest assured that TurboTax worked perfectly on every Windows 7 machine we tested it on (or we wouldn't have released it). From what you're describing, this looks very similar to another issue we're seeing, but I'd like to make sure, if you're experiencing this could you please zip up your engine logs (instructions can be found in this article: http://turbotax.intuit.com/support/go/7646), and send them to [email protected] with TurboTaxDavidG2 in the subject line for me? I'll post an answer in this thread as soon as I know exactly what's going on. Thank you!


I just Emailed him my log report. We'll see what happens.


----------



## armophob

armophob said:


> I am absolutely certain that is the truth from my previous tech support experience with them.
> The next phase will be acknowledgement of the issue and promise of an upcoming fix or patch.
> Then it will be months of stringing customers along until patience breaks for most and they find other ways to do the taxes.


right on schedule


----------



## Lord Vader

Which is why I'm not exactly all excited with anticipatory, premature ejaculatory kind of glee.


----------



## WestDC

Lord Vader said:


> Unfortunately, no. One of their techs named David posted a reply:
> 
> I just Emailed him my log report. We'll see what happens.


If he fixes it will you send him the gift card:lol:


----------



## Lord Vader

Maybe


----------



## Lord Vader

Just got an Email reply from David at TurboTax:



> Looks like a .NET issue to me. Could you download the following utility: http://blogs.msdn.com/cfs-file.ashx...9-90-04/netfx_5F00_setupverifier_5F00_new.zip
> 
> Extract it and run the netfx_setupverifier.exe file, select ".NET Framework 4 Client" from the dropdown menu, hit Verify Now, and let me know what it tells you? Thanks!
> 
> David


So, I downloaded the file, ran it, and it came back with, "Product verification succeeded!"

Go figure.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Just got an Email reply from David at TurboTax:
> 
> So, I downloaded the file, ran it, and it came back with, "Product verification succeeded!"
> 
> Go figure.


Does that mean you can open the program now?


----------



## Lord Vader

Nope. Still unable to do so.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Nope. Still unable to do so.


No gift card for David.


----------



## Lord Vader

Nope


----------



## Lord Vader

For all you Computer gurus out there--a tech friend of mine was able to get me an installation CD of a fully activated Windows 7 Ultimate. I'm thinking about installing this (I currently have 7 Home Premium). My question is: if I install this, will my current version of Win 7 recognize this as an upgrade, which I believe means my programs and files will remain untouched, or will it do it as a full install, thereby wiping out all that stuff?

Just wondering.


----------



## Davenlr

I believe it offers you a choice, although I have never had one pre-activated, so it may be different.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK


----------



## Davenlr

You dont have an old hard drive around you can put in, format, and install the new windows on, then turbotax? As a test...that would tell you if its a hardware issue or a turbotax issue (since we know others use windows 7 with no problems).


----------



## Lord Vader

Not a blank one, no. 

BTW, my texted me today to say that HE is experiencing the same problem I am. He has a Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium system.


----------



## naijai

naijai said:


> Alternate route that you can try
> Try installing another OS that you have on hand with vmware player and installating Turbo Tax there on that maybe that will bypass whatever issue you are having on the main OS


Back to this option or modify it 
Windows 8 beta developers edition (free) should work with all Vista & Windows 7 software 
You can install it on another hard drive or partition on the existing drive

You can download it here and try that option


----------



## Art7220

Anyone try downgrading to 32-bit Win 7?


----------



## mstanka

Art7220 said:


> Anyone try downgrading to 32-bit Win 7?


You cannot downgrade to 32-bit. You have to do a clean install

Michael


----------



## Lord Vader

After installing Windows 7 Professional, I can report that this problem has...































...NOT been fixed. Same thing. Splash screen flashes for a microsecond, then disappears.


----------



## klang

Lord Vader said:


> After installing Windows 7 Professional, I can report that this problem has..
> 
> .NOT been fixed. Same thing. Splash screen flashes for a microsecond, then disappears.


Clean install? Meaning disk format and the works?

If so it sounds like something specific to the hardware you are running, most likely the display drivers.


----------



## Lord Vader

All display drivers are fully current and working.


----------



## mstanka

Lord Vader said:


> All display drivers are fully current and working.


Did you also install XP mode and install the program into the xp mode?


----------



## Lord Vader

Not yet. That's next; I'm in the middle of scanning some stuff I have to get in the mail today.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, so now David from TurboTax is saying it's NOT a .Net framework issue:



> ...after doing some further digging, I don't believe this is related to .NET. It looks to be some sort of permissions issue. Are you running TurboTax from an administrator account? And have you tried disabling any security software, antivirus programs, or firewalls and reinstalling the program? Or perhaps trying to reinstall and run it in selective startup mode.
> David


I replied to David explaining that I am the sole owner and user of this PC and have one account that is set up as administrator. Furthermore, I already went through all his suggested "fixes," including totally uninstalling my antivirus/Internet security program I was using. I also tried suggestive startup mode.

All I keep doing is going in circles with these people! Don't they read my posts on their Community Forum where I stated in detail everything that I've done?


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> All I keep doing is going in circles with these people! Don't they read my posts on their Community Forum where I stated in detail everything that I've done?


No they don't, no joke here


----------



## Lord Vader

Idiots.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Idiots.


LV please wipe your shoes of the pile you have walked through and just do the online for one year and let the millions of others pave the way for the 2012 version.
It will feel so liberating. 
Time is too precious and each breath should not be sacrificed to the companies who hold no respect of yours.
You must choose your battles in life and you have done your best. 
But the cause is not just and the enemy is hardly worth the fight.
Just be sure to get the online for the spent money of the disc and wave your middle finger flag at them for 2011.

!pride!pride


----------



## Lord Vader

Looks like I'm going to go that route. I don't yet have all my W2s, so there's no rush. I WOULD like to get all my W2s in soon, because I know the IRS's refund schedule.

If the IRS accepts a return by a Tuesday night, then one's direct deposit refund is deposited on the Friday of the following week, essentially a 10-day time frame. (This would fit well with my traveling to Texas February 15th.) In effect, the IRS acceptance/refund deposit week runs from a Wednesday through Tuesday, with the deposit on the Friday of the week following that Tuesday end-of-week cutoff, if I'm making any sense.

One really weird thing, though--a couple years ago, I did my taxes with TurboTax, got my return accepted on a Tuesday evening, and got my refund direct deposited *4 days later, on that Saturday! *


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Looks like I'm going to go that route. I don't yet have all my W2s, so there's no rush.


It will be mid Feb before I get w2's out of my stock site.

If you are hostage to a similar plan, then wait it out. You ain't gonna fix TT. No one you speak at is even in this country.

I do not think your friends name was really David, but I may be splitting hairs.

It just sucks at this point that you cannot be adding the info you get to duck yourself up.


----------



## jeffhare

This applies if you downloaded the installer from Intuit or from the web. It doesn't apply if you installed from a CD.

- It's unlikely that it's related to 32 or 64bit. Both 32 and 64bit .net apps will happily run on a 64bit win7 machine.
- FYI: There is no .net framework 4.5 yet. (1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 3.5 and 4) but I totally believe you're already all set there.

I suspect it's related to a very easily solved issue I won't try to describe too technically, but *IF you downloaded the installer from Intuit*, you should do this one step *Before* running the installer.

*note: that I looked at the responses and never saw this discussed, forgive me if I missed it.*

Right-mouse on the Installation file and choose Properties. Look at the bottom of the properties dialog. Look below the "Advanced..." button. If there is an "Unblock" button, this is very likely the whole reason for your trouble.

<< See the attached image to see what I'm talking about >>

Click Unblock.. and ok the dialog, *uninstall TurboTax*, and then rerun the installer again.

I bet your issue is solved...

Background:
Even if this installer is Blocked, it will almost always install without complaints. The files will all go in their proper places, etc.. BUT it will not have been granted the proper level of "Trust" in the .net system. This will force the .NET runtime system to prevent the application from using certain system services that required a certain level of trust in the application.

The effect is that programs may install fine, and some will run fine, others will work but fail to perform some kinds of operations, still others won't fully start up at all. And the application itself is usually unable to determine why!

Amazingly, This comes about because of your level of "*Internet Explorer*" security you have set!

All files you download through the Internet or across a network from a foreign machine or untrusted drive get TAGGED with which internet security zone they came from. (ie: Internet, Local Intranet, Trusted Sites, Restricted Sites) as shown in your Internet Explorer settings.

When the site you download from isn't in your "Trusted Sites" or "Local Intranet" sites and you have your browser security settings to High, all files you download will have this "Blocked" status. Unblocking trusted applications before running them will usually allow them the proper level of trust to operate as intended.

This is a seriously misunderstood problem...


----------



## Lord Vader

Actually, Net framework 4.5 IS available. We even tried that "fix" after I downloaded it, but that did nothing.


----------



## Lord Vader

"jeffhare" said:


> This applies if you downloaded the installer from Intuit or from the web. It doesn't apply if you installed from a CD.
> 
> - It's unlikely that it's related to 32 or 64bit. Both 32 and 64bit .net apps will happily run on a 64bit win7 machine.
> - FYI: There is no .net framework 4.5 yet. (1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 3.5 and 4) but I totally believe you're already all set there.
> 
> I suspect it's related to a very easily solved issue I won't try to describe too technically, but IF you downloaded the installer from Intuit, you should do this one step Before running the installer.
> 
> *note: that I looked at the responses and never saw this discussed, forgive me if I missed it.*
> 
> Right-mouse on the Installation file and choose Properties. Look at the bottom of the properties dialog. Look below the "Advanced..." button. If there is an "Unblock" button, this is very likely the whole reason for your trouble.
> 
> << See the attached image to see what I'm talking about >>
> 
> Click Unblock.. and ok the dialog, uninstall TurboTax, and then rerun the installer again.
> 
> I bet your issue is solved...
> 
> Background:
> Even if this installer is Blocked, it will almost always install without complaints. The files will all go in their proper places, etc.. BUT it will not have been granted the proper level of "Trust" in the .net system. This will force the .NET runtime system to prevent the application from using certain system services that required a certain level of trust in the application.
> 
> The effect is that programs may install fine, and some will run fine, others will work but fail to perform some kinds of operations, still others won't fully start up at all. And the application itself is usually unable to determine why!
> 
> Amazingly, This comes about because of your level of "Internet Explorer" security you have set!
> 
> All files you download through the Internet or across a network from a foreign machine or untrusted drive get TAGGED with which internet security zone they came from. (ie: Internet, Local Intranet, Trusted Sites, Restricted Sites) as shown in your Internet Explorer settings.
> 
> When the site you download from isn't in your "Trusted Sites" or "Local Intranet" sites and you have your browser security settings to High, all files you download will have this "Blocked" status. Unblocking trusted applications before running them will usually allow them the proper level of trust to operate as intended.
> 
> This is a seriously misunderstood problem...


This all sounds fine & dandy, except for one thing--I never used Internet Explorer to download TurboTax or anything else, for that matter. I use Firefox.


----------



## jeffhare

geeze. sorry. I was just trying to help.

So to clear things up, Framework 4.5 is a *developer preview* for Windows 8 Metro programming. It's not released, supported and no delivered applications (and most certainly not turbo-tax) use it. It's prohibited by microsoft licensing to distribute an application commercially that uses preview technology. So, if anything .net 4.5 would hurt, not help.

Second, your Internet settings unfortunately DO affect transfer of Files to your machine regardless of whether you use Firefox, IE or whatever, they still get tagged with a zone because Firefox, opera, etc all use system services to do this. You don't have to believe me.

Bottom line was simply. Right-mouse->properties on your installer. If it's blocked, you've found your problem.

I guess I'll mind my own business. Again, sorry to bother you.


----------



## David Ortiz

jeffhare said:


> geeze. sorry. I was just trying to help.
> 
> So to clear things up, Framework 4.5 is a *developer preview* for Windows 8 Metro programming. It's not released, supported and no delivered applications (and most certainly not turbo-tax) use it. It's prohibited by microsoft licensing to distribute an application commercially that uses preview technology. So, if anything .net 4.5 would hurt, not help.
> 
> Second, your Internet settings unfortunately DO affect transfer of Files to your machine regardless of whether you use Firefox, IE or whatever, they still get tagged with a zone because Firefox, opera, etc all use system services to do this. You don't have to believe me.
> 
> Bottom line was simply. Right-mouse->properties on your installer. If it's blocked, you've found your problem.
> 
> I guess I'll mind my own business. Again, sorry to bother you.


In any case, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!!


----------



## jeffhare

Thanks man!


----------



## Lord Vader

jeffhare said:


> geeze. sorry. I was just trying to help.
> 
> So to clear things up, Framework 4.5 is a *developer preview* for Windows 8 Metro programming. It's not released, supported and no delivered applications (and most certainly not turbo-tax) use it. It's prohibited by microsoft licensing to distribute an application commercially that uses preview technology. So, if anything .net 4.5 would hurt, not help.
> 
> Second, your Internet settings unfortunately DO affect transfer of Files to your machine regardless of whether you use Firefox, IE or whatever, they still get tagged with a zone because Firefox, opera, etc all use system services to do this. You don't have to believe me.
> 
> Bottom line was simply. Right-mouse->properties on your installer. If it's blocked, you've found your problem.
> 
> I guess I'll mind my own business. Again, sorry to bother you.


You weren't bothering me, and I certainly was not trying to be unappreciative. If that's the way I sounded, I apologize. I AM grateful to you and anyone else here who has tried to help. I just get frustrated--or at least GOT frustrated (seeing as that I kind of have resigned myself to having to file online via their website)--that everything I have tried has failed.

I'll try your suggestion later when I get home.


----------



## jeffhare

Just did a quick experiment. (Win7 Pro x64) Uninstalled TT. Re-downloaded TT-2011 home & business using Firefox. Saw that it was indeed blocked. Installed anyway. That installed. It did manage to do an update but didn't restart as it said it would. 

When I start it from the start menu icon, I get the green Intuit screen then that goes away after a few seconds and then nothing. Starting again shows same behavior.

Uninstalled, unblocked the installer, re-installed, it again did some updates, but still didn't restart like it said it was going to, but when I start it manually, it comes up and runs find.

Well, Works on my machine. 

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Lord Vader

jeffhare said:


> Just did a quick experiment. (Win7 Pro x64) Uninstalled TT. Re-downloaded TT-2011 home & business using Firefox. Saw that it was indeed blocked. Installed anyway. That installed. It did manage to do an update but didn't restart as it said it would.
> 
> When I start it from the start menu icon, I get the green Intuit screen then that goes away after a few seconds and then nothing. Starting again shows same behavior.
> 
> *Uninstalled, unblocked the installer, re-installed, it again did some updates, but still didn't restart like it said it was going to, but when I start it manually, it comes up and runs find.*
> 
> Well, Works on my machine.
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:


How did you start it manually? I'll let you know if I'm able to launch it after doing what you suggested above.


----------



## jeffhare

Oh, by manually I meant to say from the Start Menu -> TurboTax 2011 -> [TurboTax 2011] link if that helps.


----------



## TBlazer07

This thread reminds me of "my HR20 doesn't do <fill in the blank> so all HR20's are crap."

I'm not reading all 180+ messages in this thread so maybe you solved your problem. However, I have been using TT since it was a DOS program, never had a problem. Sh1t happens and obviously there is something specific to your computer and TT that is causing this issue. There is no way Intuit or Microsoft can control what you do on your PC nor be expected to solve YOUR specific problem. Short of a full reformat you're simply SOL. Running TT H&B here without issue on Win 7 Pro 64.

Maybe you should try downloading the free "Oracle Virtualbox" and load a clean instance of Win7 and see what happens. If it fails there sounds like a hardware or firewall problem.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm not the only one who is running Windows 7 64-bit who has this problem. Numerous people on their Community Forum are experiencing the exact problem, as is my brother now, too. We *all *can't be having computer issues.


----------



## armophob

TBlazer07 said:


> This thread reminds me of "my HR20 doesn't do <fill in the blank> so all HR20's are crap."
> 
> I'm not reading all 180+ messages in this thread so maybe you solved your problem. However, I have been using TT since it was a DOS program, never had a problem. Sh1t happens and obviously there is something specific to your computer and TT that is causing this issue. There is no way Intuit or Microsoft can control what you do on your PC nor be expected to solve YOUR specific problem. Short of a full reformat you're simply SOL. Running TT H&B here without issue on Win 7 Pro 64.
> 
> Maybe you should try downloading the free "Oracle Virtualbox" and load a clean instance of Win7 and see what happens. If it fails there sounds like a hardware or firewall problem.


Very helpful, thanks.
Don't read the thread and offer the same advice given within it.
Or did I just misread that post?


----------



## Lord Vader

No, you didn't misread the post. Some people are just a bit lazy and arrogant, I guess.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> No, you didn't misread the post. Some people are just a bit lazy and arrogant, I guess.


I can be a bit abrasive sometimes in these threads, but hit a run posts get my dander up.


----------



## employee3

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896647

Try running debugview from Microsoft. Make sure to run it as administrator and Capture Global Win32 calls. Hopefully Intuit used trace calls to help them debug.


----------



## Lord Vader

jeffhare said:


> Oh, by manually I meant to say from the Start Menu -> TurboTax 2011 -> [TurboTax 2011] link if that helps.


Just to let you know that I did what you did--unblocking, manually starting, etc. Nothing worked. Splash screen still flashes and won't launch.


----------



## jeffhare

sigh... Sorry. I tried.

Saw this however, but you probably already looked at this...

https://ttlc.intuit.com/post/show_f...-turbotax-run-on-windows-7-x64?ppid=195552244


----------



## Lord Vader

No, I hadn't seen that thread. Anyway, I followed the person's suggestions, and even though what was in my file wasn't close to what he said to look for, I deleted the 2nd duplicate file--or whatever one could call it--and tried to launch TurboTax. No go. Same problem.


----------



## Lord Vader

A FWIW update...

I couldn't use XP Mode because I have (had) Windows 7 Home Premium. So, after upgrading to Professional, I was able to download the necessary files to go the XP Mode route. Once I did that, I installed TurboTax in XP Mode in the virtual XP window, and voila! It opened. It updated some stuff then actually launched! 

Woo hoo! :icon_da::joy:

Now I just have to figure out who gets the Amazon gift card, because my upgrading to Windows 7 Professional at no cost and the link to the XP stuff to download was provided by a member here.


----------



## David Ortiz

Lord Vader said:


> A FWIW update...
> 
> I couldn't use XP Mode because I have (had) Windows 7 Home Premium. So, after upgrading to Professional, I was able to download the necessary files to go the XP Mode route. Once I did that, I installed TurboTax in XP Mode in the virtual XP window, and voila! It opened. It updated some stuff then actually launched!
> 
> Woo hoo! :icon_da::joy:
> 
> Now I just have to figure out who gets the Amazon gift card, because my upgrading to Windows 7 Professional at no cost and the link to the XP stuff to download was provided by a member here.


:up:


----------



## WestDC

Hey That's great!!! I'm glad you got it resolved- !

It was A MS Issue after all - The difference in the Home package and the Pro Package -What files not provided in Home (Less money at the time) Is the difference in Pro (only when you need it).

XP Home Will do Some networking - But not complete Networking if you should ever need to do something more robust on your home network.


----------



## Lord Vader

WestDC said:


> Hey That's great!!! I'm glad you got it resolved- !
> 
> It was A MS Issue after all - The difference in the Home package and the Pro Package -What files not provided in Home (Less money at the time) Is the difference in Pro (only when you need it).
> 
> XP Home Will do Some networking - But not complete Networking if you should ever need to do something more robust on your home network.


But is it *really *a Microsoft issue? After all, another family member with Windows 7 64-bit, and several others with the same OS who are on TurboTax's Community Forum, have the same problem. It would seem to me that TT has an issue with its program and Windows 7 64-bit operability for many people.


----------



## dpeters11

Most people don't need Pro. They don't run domains. It would be nice if XP mode were allowed in the licensing for Home Premium, even if you had to provide an XP key. But I think running xp in virtualbox violates the TOS.


----------



## gitarzan

reboot

let the air out of the tires


----------



## Lord Vader

gitarzan said:


> reboot
> 
> let the air out of the tires


----------



## gitarzan

Have you had it open on a dual monitor setup and it is now one monitor? Hook up a second monitor. I have this problem a lot after using a dual monitor setup at work and only my laptop screen when I get home at night.


----------



## Lord Vader

With all due respect, I think that's a non sequitur. 

As of now, the problem has been resolved, even if it WAS via a complicated method.


----------



## Lord Vader

I posted this in another thread dealing with refunds, but in case anyone here is interested, here is the IRS's time table for refunds.


----------



## dogs31

Have you figured out who got the gift card?


----------



## Lord Vader

Not yet. I'll take recommendations. Do I give it to the first person who recommended I try XP Mode within Windows 7, the virtual PC route? Because I did not have Windows 7 Professional, I couldn't do that. Or should I give it to the person who provided me with an upgrade key to upgrade to Windows 7 Professional, thereby enabling me to download and install XP mode and use the virtual PC to run TurboTax?

I just want to be fair.


----------



## phrelin

Give it to yourself for having the wisdom to post it here where all we genius-types hang out.


----------



## Lord Vader

I won't give it to myself, and I'm surely no genius when it comes to crap like this. 

If it can't be decided who gets it, maybe I ought to just have a 1 question trivia contest--first one correct gets it.


----------



## phrelin

Well, then, I vote for the person who gave you the upgrade key saving you money.


----------



## HDJulie

That's my vote, too -- person who gave you the key


----------



## billsharpe

That's my vote, too.

But I'll give Lord Vader a lot of credit for sticking it out and keeping us posted until he got the problem resolved. I would have switched to TaxCut or some other program after a couple of days trying to get Intuit, Microsoft, and Dell on the same page.


----------



## dogs31

Lord Vader said:


> I won't give it to myself, and I'm surely no genius when it comes to crap like this.
> 
> If it can't be decided who gets it, maybe I ought to just have a 1 question trivia contest--first one correct gets it.


Just follow the force dude.:lol:


----------



## dogs31

I can actually use a $25 gift card to Amazon.com since I've upgraded to 3d Blu-Ray.


----------



## Lord Vader

Even though I was able to launch and use TurboTax via XP mode, today a TT tech support gentleman called me to see if he could resolve the issue on Windows 7 Professional rather than XP mode. He claimed it was a permissions problem. Well, after 2 hours on the phone, he was unable to fix it. He admits he's baffled and will call back tomorrow afternoon, because I had to get going and couldn't continue the call.


----------



## Groundhog45

Good to hear you found a way to run it.  :righton:


----------



## Lord Vader

Just a final update on this, I'm guessing...

Yesterday Ray the TurboTax tech gentleman called and for about 2 hours worked on a whole bunch of things on my PC. I was finally able to launch the program in my native Windows Professional environment; however, we couldn't get the program to update--some error code kept coming up. 

Well, today Ray called me back. He spent about an hour doing some additional things and voila! It updated and works completely.

Total support time including 2 previous calls to TT support: 9 hours. 

Now the big decision to award the Amazon gift card. It looks like the person who provided me with the Product Key for an upgrade to Windows 7 Professional. This allowed me to download and install XP mode and run it as a virtual PC to use the program (before TurboTax fixed the issue, of course). 

If anyone has any disagreements, let me know. If the aforementioned forum member refuses the card, I'll see who should get it then.


----------



## HDJulie

Any idea what the underlying issue was that TT had to fix?


----------



## TBlazer07

armophob said:


> Very helpful, thanks.
> Don't read the thread and offer the same advice given within it.
> Or did I just misread that post?


Sorry, have better things to do than read 180 messages about TT. If I duplicated someone else's post suggesting a virtual machine because I didn't read all the other 179 messages before mine I offer my humble apologies and I bow down towards the east begging for your forgiveness for my deep transgression. 

Duplicate suggestions NEVER occur on forums. Right? Kinda like 50 messages in the same thread saying "it's against DirecTV policy to open a leased receiver" when someone mentions it. I graduated Kollidge 43 years ago so I don't have to read the whole book anymore for a homework assignment. :lol:



armophob said:


> I can be a bit abrasive sometimes in these threads, but hit a run posts get my dander up.


 Yea, those "hit a run" posts are shameful, especially if they tag them out at home.  Whaddya mean you can sometimes be abrasive? Nahhhh. You're always such a sweetheart. 

Love,
Grumpy


----------



## spartanstew

They get my dander up too armophob. Never in my life have I posted in a thread without reading the whole thing. It's pretty hard to do over at avs sometimes. When I bought a new TV a couple of years ago, the owners thread already had over 1000 posts in it. Read them all before posting any questions (which by then, I didn't have).


----------



## Lord Vader

HDJulie said:


> Any idea what the underlying issue was that TT had to fix?


They claimed it was all a permissions issue. I don't know if it was, but he messed around in every folder that was present under the main Intuit folder.


----------



## Lord Vader

I've given the gift card to the person who enabled me to upgrade to Windows 7 Professional, which allowed me to download and install XP mode. Normally, I'd thank such a person by name (which would also verify that I did, in fact, give out the gift card), but I didn't want to post his user name here because I was afraid people would contact him begging for a product key.

After PMing him and requesting his Email address, I Emailed him the gift card a few minutes ago and told him if he wanted to post anything to that effect, it was up to him. He _*has *_posted in the thread as well. 

Thanks to everyone, of course, for the many suggestions and recommendations, and a pox on the house of TurboTax for making this so damn difficult this year. :nono:


----------



## armophob

Well you sure have had time to get all your w2's and 1098's in order, time to get busy.


----------



## armophob

TBlazer07 said:


> Sorry, have better things to do than read 180 messages about TT.


Minus the duplicate ideas it may have been quite shorter in length.

There's that sandpaper again


----------



## Lord Vader

Gotta love TurboTax's promptness regarding their support. In late January, before experiencing the problem this thread addresses, I sent TT support an Email explaining that I couldn't install their program (since been resolved when I used a CD installation instead of via downloaded program file); I kept getting a "bootstrap" error. Well, today, some 3 weeks later, they replied:



> Dear NNNN NNNN,
> 
> 
> We are currently investigating the issue you were having problems with, and are eager to get in contact with you to gather more information.
> If you're still being affected by this issue, please reply with a contact number and the best time to reach you, as well as any more information related to the problem that you can provide.
> We will be able to contact you to gather information and troubleshoot the problem. Please reply to: [email protected] and include error 3 Bootstrapper in the subjectline.


Uh, a little late guys, don't ya think?


----------



## lgg

on MAC. Input information in EasyStep and now can only see it in Forms. Not really helpful. Was on phone with them for 4+ hours - and no help. They now suggest I input information manually.

Also, can't import if from Quicken. Suggestions?


----------



## Lord Vader

I haven't purchased TurboTax 2012 yet and was wondering if the same issue as last year exists.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> They claimed it was all a permissions issue. I don't know if it was, but he messed around in every folder that was present under the main Intuit folder.





Lord Vader said:


> I haven't purchased TurboTax 2012 yet and was wondering if the same issue as last year exists.


Purchased TT 2012 weeks ago and already using it for this year.

Have used TT now for 10 years, and never saw your symptoms. I suspect you'll not see them again - sounds like a fluke or some kind of file corruption issue. Hope it works out for you in 2012...so far mine is working perfectly, including getting all updates.


----------



## Lord Vader

Guess what? The same g-dd--- problem exists! WTF is going on with TurboTax? Why do I keep having this same damn .NET Framework 4.0 problem when I have all my .NET Framework files up to date? :flaiming


----------



## Hoosier205

Lord Vader;3174604 said:


> Guess what? The same g-dd--- problem exists! WTF is going on with TurboTax? Why do I keep having this same damn .NET Framework 4.0 problem when I have all my .NET Framework files up to date? :flaiming


Works fine in my Windows 7 PC with .NET 4.5.


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't care. It *DOESN'T* work AT ALL in my Windows 7 PC with .NET 4.5.


----------



## Hoosier205

Lord Vader;3174610 said:


> I don't care. It DOESN'T work AT ALL in my Windows 7 PC with .NET 4.5.


Then use something else.


----------



## Lord Vader

And give in to those corporate bastards? Never!


----------



## armophob

Just like last year, I used it fine with my XP. Finished up yesterday as a matter of fact. Online version again.


----------



## armophob

Time to get a hold of Ray the TT tech.
Is there a gift card give away this year?


----------



## Lord Vader

armophob said:


> Time to get a hold of Ray the TT tech.
> Is there a gift card give away this year?


He was as useful as titties on a bull last year. What makes you think he'd be any help this year?


----------



## jimmie57

Lord Vader said:


> I don't care. It *DOESN'T* work AT ALL in my Windows 7 PC with .NET 4.5.


Something to try if it has not been mentioned already.
I run a program called CCleaner. When I uninstall a program I then run CCleaner and clear out all of the temporary files, etc. Then it has a Registry Cleaner in it. I then run that.
*In the advanced settings is a check box that leaves all files less than 24 hours old. For this you want to un check that box before running it.*

After uninstalling, run CCleaner and the Registry part of it, then reinstall your program and see if it works.

Note: this will require you to re-enter all user names and paswords to sites you visit.

If it works for you I do not want your money. I have gotten lots of help from this site and it is appreciated.

Link to CCleaner: http://www.piriform.com/

Note: I run the free version.


----------



## Lord Vader

I've used CCleaner for years and tried this recommendation last year. It didn't help then and apparently doesn't help now, unfortunately.

Your suggestion, however, is certainly appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57

Lord Vader said:


> I've used CCleaner for years and tried this recommendation last year. It didn't help then and apparently doesn't help now, unfortunately.
> 
> Your suggestion, however, is certainly appreciated.


Did you uncheck the box about the 24 hours ?

I had a problem with a program ( online banking ) recently that no one could help me with. The site was called Netteller ( the company that wrote the software ). I did a search for "nett" using windows search and discovered that there were several JS ( Java Script ) files that were on my machine and some cookies with that in them also. Since it was web based i had nothing to lose to delete them and let the web sire remake them when I logged back on.
It worked.

You might try searching to see what you can find. Since you seem to have multiple versions of TT on your machine you would only want to delete new files recently created.

If none of the above works, I am out of suggestions.


----------



## Lord Vader

I only have TT2012 on my PC now, in the XP environment running as Virtual PC. I'll try your other suggestions to see if that makes a difference, but I'm not holding out any real hope, to be honest with you.


----------



## jimmie57

Lord Vader said:


> I only have TT2012 on my PC now, in the XP environment running as Virtual PC. I'll try your other suggestions to see if that makes a difference, but I'm not holding out any real hope, to be honest with you.


After the uninstall be sure you search drive "C" and not just the Libraries.
I just did this on mine and I did not see any JS files but there could still be something not deleted from the uninstall.
Since you only have the one version I would delete all that it finds.
Good luck.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Did some cleanup in Aisle 3. There are some topics that go too far, even if not meant to be real.

Thanks for understanding,
Tom


----------



## RasputinAXP

Are we casting Resurrect on this discussion again? Use the web version. It's identical. I forget what reasons you had last year for not doing it. It's really, really amazing you went back to the disc version considering the issues you had last year. 

What was that Einsteinian definition of insanity? Doing something over and over expecting to get different results?


----------



## Lord Vader

What? Do the online version so your returns are saved on a server that the Feds can easily access one day when they want? No thanks.


----------



## Hoosier205

Lord Vader;3174767 said:


> What? Do the online version so your returns are saved on a server that the Feds can easily access one day when they want? No thanks.


No.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> He was as useful as titties on a bull last year. What makes you think he'd be any help this year?


I thought Ray was the guy who finnally got around the XP window?

_"Well, today Ray called me back. He spent about an hour doing some additional things and voila! It updated and works completely.

Total support time including 2 previous calls to TT support: 9 hours. "_


----------



## Lord Vader

Didn't help me. I'm using the XP workaround.


----------



## armophob

Lord Vader said:


> Didn't help me. I'm using the XP workaround.


Your resistance towards the online version is the "cloud" storage of information?
Do you feel that the hard disc version does not use this as well?
I don't know, I am just asking if anyone does.
I suppose if you do not e-file it would remain local.


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't want my tax returns stored on the cloud.


----------



## Hoosier205

Lord Vader;3174781 said:


> I don't want my tax returns stored on the cloud.


Then use different software.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Lord Vader said:


> I don't want my tax returns stored on the cloud.


It's a tough call for me. Cloud vs. IRS (hopefully) internal cloud.

Since I like having my own backups, I have stuck with having the software, but I gave up on TurboTax quite a long time ago. I know longer remember what issue I had, it might have been just how poorly it imported data from previous years?

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Lord Vader

I just used the XP virtual PC, which actually worked out well enough.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Lord Vader;3174767 said:


> What? Do the online version so your returns are saved on a server that the Feds can easily access one day when they want? No thanks.


If you're doing your taxes and not sending them to the Feds I think I figured out what your problem is.


----------



## Lord Vader

:raspberry


----------



## RasputinAXP

:lol::lol:


----------

